# Anyone Else Enjoy "Orange is the New Black"?



## fureverywhere (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm late to Netflix but my son recently got it for us. An episode a day and I'll be caught up in a few months. I read and re-read the book. But I've also read interviews of how characters were developed. Really well done, they say that women who have been there applaud it for being realistic.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

We binge watched ONB when it first came out.  Series 1 was great.  Series 2 a letdown.  Series 3 was okay. 

Check out Netflix for Wentworth - an Aussie women's prison drama that's really good!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 25, 2016)

I just watched show two tonight. I'll have to check out "Wentworth" too though. Kinda weird because my daughter enjoys it too. I mean she's kind of aware of adult subject matter, but really like everything else, it just goes over her head. The frozen cat went over my head too. Maybe a Russian specialty?


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

I vaguely recall the cat episode. Tons of sex and sone humor in ONB. Wentworth is all drama.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

How old is your daughter? There is a lot of nudity and graphic references.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 25, 2016)

She's going on 15 but way cognitively delayed. I mean some of it...that we immediately process what is going on. When Piper gets off the phone and the warden is reaching for the hand lotion. Yep we get it instantly. She doesn't have that frame of reference...it just goes by like hum that's weird...She just enjoys following the basic story.

Piper is in jail because her girlfriend asked her to break the law. Pops got mad at Piper and then they made up. Pops made the bad Russian guys mad. Crazy Eyes likes Piper a lot. Just breaking it into what she can understand...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 25, 2016)

There is a lot of nudity in the show and of course girl on girl action.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 26, 2016)

Really enjoyed season 1 of ONB, 2 was ok.    When it comes out again, I'll be sure to watch.    Wentworth I really enjoyed.   House of Cards is fantastic.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 26, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I'm late to Netflix but my son recently got it for us. An episode a day and I'll be caught up in a few months. I read and re-read the book. But I've also read interviews of how characters were developed. Really well done, they say that women who have been there applaud it for being realistic.



We've had Netflix forever.    We share with our daughter in Az.    You can have 'x' amount of people on your account.    My 79 yo brother in law is on with us too but he's going to get kicked off the 'island' because he's sharing his log in info with other people.   Good deal for $7.99 a month.   

Amazon is pretty much the same thing as is Comcast and their HBO go.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 26, 2016)

My wife and I got Netflix last year and both enjoy the service as well as the show Orange is the New Black.  We're into season 3 now.  Started watching House of Cards, but have only gotten part of the way into season 1 thus far.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 26, 2016)

I haven't seen " House of Cards" but younger son is binge watching it, says it's excellent.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 26, 2016)

I have seen season 1
I shoulld catch up.


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 26, 2016)

I enjoyed season 1..season 2 was meh...I haven't seen season 3.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Jan 30, 2016)

I finished season 2 last night,I am really enjoying this show.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

Okay we're up to maybe show six. My one son likened this stuff to being on a really wild rollercoaster. You get off and you're drained and like Whoaa...but you can hardly wait to get in line and get on again. I swear in ten years I have only watched "Mysteries of the Museum" all the way through. Otherwise I didn't need a TV. We just closed with Pornstache letting the junkie die...I can't cry or my daughter freaks out. But crap, you feel like you know these characters.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Okay we're up to maybe show six. My one son likened this stuff to being on a really wild rollercoaster. You get off and you're drained and like Whoaa...but you can hardly wait to get in line and get on again. I swear in ten years I have only watched "Mysteries of the Museum" all the way through. Otherwise I didn't need a TV. We just closed with Pornstache letting the junkie die...I can't cry or my daughter freaks out. But crap, you feel like you know these characters.



Lol
I finished season 3,I want more!
What episode are you on?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 1, 2016)

I guess I'm in the minority here, but I read Orange is the New Black and liked the book better than the series. The House of Cards is another story. I love it. Especially when Kevin Spacey, every once in awhile, looks directly into the camera and speaks as if he is talking to you personally.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 1, 2016)

We're on one, the very beginning. I read the book when it came out. I also want to read the book by the real "Alex".


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> We're on one, the very beginning. I read the book when it came out. I also want to read the book by the real "Alex".



Ok,season 4 starts in june,you have time! Llol
What book by Alex?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 2, 2016)

I also would like to know about the real Alex book. It was awhile ago that I read the book and now I'm not sure which one I actually read.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 2, 2016)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/07/cleary-wolters-out-of-orange_n_7226614.html


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 2, 2016)

Oh wow,thannk you!
So Alex and Piper are based on real prisoners.


----------



## Butterfly (Feb 2, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I guess I'm in the minority here, but I read Orange is the New Black and liked the book better than the series. The House of Cards is another story. I love it. Especially when Kevin Spacey, every once in awhile, looks directly into the camera and speaks as if he is talking to you personally.



I didn't much care for ONB, either.  I generally don't like prison movies -- the only exceptions being The Green Mile and The Shawshank Redemption and Dead Man Walking.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 2, 2016)

I think it's interesting how many name changes Alex went under Nora in the book and Cleary in real life. BTW Laura Prepon is my total girl crush.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I think it's interesting how many name changes Alex went under Nora in the book and Cleary in real life. BTW Laura Prepon is my total girl crush.



I hear ya about the girl crush,lol and Ruby Rose.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 2, 2016)

Nicky too, drugs might have aged her, but whoooohooooo


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 2, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Nicky too, drugs might have aged her, but whoooohooooo



Lol

Yes !
,I love the way they show how each one ended up in there.

Every season gets betterr imo.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 7, 2016)

add Poussey. Mrrowww and I don't speak German. We're into season 2. Since St. Elsewhere there has never been a show I've been so sucked into...wowwww

And Pornstache  is back, say it ain't so. Poor Daya


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 7, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> add Poussey. Mrrowww and I don't speak German. We're into season 2. Since St. Elsewhere there has never been a show I've been so sucked into...wowwww
> 
> And Pornstache  is back, say it ain't so. Poor Daya



My daughter kept coaxing me to watch it for the longesst time.

So much more to look forward to


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 8, 2016)

And Pornstache is so busted!!!!! An interesting question...Alex/Nora/Cleary...in reality she looked more like Big Boo but worse. Fictionalized she's tall and beautiful...artistic license?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 8, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> And Pornstache is so busted!!!!! An interesting question...Alex/Nora/Cleary...in reality she looked more like Big Boo but worse. Fictionalized she's tall and beautiful...artistic license?



When I searched it up and saw the 'real' Alex I was like wtf,lol
Artistiic licence for sure, don't you think this makes it more sensual than a biig boo looking actress? More apealing for the masses?


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 9, 2016)

I think that's it exactly, otherwise it might be harder to believe Piper falling for her like that. Who knows maybe they made a deal...you can portray me as this manipulative person but at least make me beautiful.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't think she chose it,I think the people doing tha casting and them being the main charactes annd what is the best way to potray them the best way ppossible for more viewers.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 9, 2016)

Okay, I am a tree hugger from way back...even killing spiders and I have moments of guilt...but when you're yelling at the TV "Get her, as tight as you can, then throw her over the side, nobody will know"...

Okay fun question-if they had open casting who would YOU want to be? I would say Red...closest to how I really see myself. Know who they would probably cast me as? The toothless one with bad eyesight...hey at least I get to shiv somebody before I go.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 10, 2016)

Red is a grear character.


Nicky would be my choice,lol or Morello although I would be way too young for either role.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 13, 2016)

Sometimes episodes hit you right between the eyes...I had a girl like Nicky...the interaction with her Mom...that was spot on painful. Another thought is I think they did that well with Nicky's mother and some of the others they've portrayed. The Mom's who were there for their kids or at least trying somehow.

There's a stereotype that bad parenting is always to blame for kids taking the wrong road. It's not true of course. It's free will...some kids you know from toddlerhood are going to challenge everything you do. My girl went away for passing funny money. But just like Nicky on so many levels, confrontational, delusional, manipulative, the sense of entitlement...

Hey she was not going to get caught.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 14, 2016)

Fur,yes,you are right,we can't blame the parents for eveything.

I see parents who work hard,good honest people,loving people and 2 of their kids got involved in drugs,they are ok now,it was many tears ago but they went through hell.

It seems every little thing gets blamed on parent. 

Damn if you do and damn if you don't.

I'm sorry but I haven't been here long enough and if this is too personal,please don't answer but where is your girl now?

We have doubts,if we are doing the right thing but all we can do is try our best and hope!


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 14, 2016)

Fur,you should go on you tube and watch bloopers!


Jodie Foster directed the episodes where Larry mastur'' and he talks about it o the Conan O Brien show,very funny.


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 14, 2016)

I'll look for that, it's cold n' I need a laugh


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 20, 2016)

The last one and the pond was excellent. But we have to wait till June!!! I looked at "Wentworth" very dark...guess we'll have to wait. Oh my word Alex? What about Alex? Dya's baby? Poor whomever still in SHU?...Cliffhanger's here kids.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Feb 20, 2016)

Haahahhaha yes! Worth the wait!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> The last one and the pond was excellent. But we have to wait till June!!! I looked at "Wentworth" very dark...guess we'll have to wait. Oh my word Alex? What about Alex? Dya's baby? Poor whomever still in SHU?...Cliffhanger's here kids.



I love Wentworth!  Not funny but very interesting with great characters.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey Fur, remember the scene where Crazyeyes was told her writing was porn and her reply :"its not about sex its about love,its about 2 people conecting...with. 4 other people and aliens"l

Lol

New trailer is out,doesn't show much though.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey Fur, remember the scene where Crazyeyes was told her writing was porn and her reply :"its not about sex its about love,its about 2 people conecting...with. 4 other people and aliens"l

Hey, totally works for me...<<<spoiler alert>>> Which episode has that guy, I'm guessing Maria's baby daddy burning with the shrine? I'm re-watching to catch what I missed.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Hey Fur, remember the scene where Crazyeyes was told her writing was porn and her reply :"its not about sex its about love,its about 2 people conecting...with. 4 other people and aliens"l
> 
> Hey, totally works for me...<<<spoiler alert>>> Which episode has that guy, I'm guessing Maria's baby daddy burning with the shrine? I'm re-watching to catch what I missed.



Bennet

Burning with the shrine?  Meaning when he split? Ii can't remember the exact episode


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 4, 2016)

I can't remember if it was Dya's mom or Maria that worked in the bodega. She was scamming food stamps and keeping the money in a wooden box. When she gets arrested, this guy goes in and steals the box. But as he's trying to get out the back he kicks over a shrine candle...and all the doors are locked. Could that be in the very first one? I'll have to watch tonight.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 20, 2016)

I finally found it after re-watching most of the series...it's the "pizza" one, bastard boo puts a self-locking door in the back room and well...it's not a pretty way to go.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 20, 2016)

I loved the book but not the series. I think the House of Cards is fantastic!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 22, 2016)

Of course we've been re-watching and you pick up so much you didn't see the second time or even third time...two more months till it begins again...The last show in the series is one of my favorites. Something I just caught tonight. The last show and chef Judy King surrenders herself. Her husband is a clone of my hubby. He got rid of the pony years ago but they could be twins.

Okay my biggest questions-
Is Alex dead or did she get away somehow? Somehow kill him first? She's got the smarts.

Zoso and Poussey as a couple? That's beautiful.

Crazy Eyes and the Turtle Girl a couple? Once again a lovely match.

Healy waiting for Red instead of Ms. Moscow? I can see that.

Fig deciding "Beer Can" is more fun than her douchebag senator? Yup, it's a long shot...but maybe?

Nicky coming back from max and Sofia finally released from SHU...maybe they bust Mr. Electrical instead?

We just have to sit tight


----------



## vickyNightowl (Apr 22, 2016)

So much food for thought Fur!

I will get back to you with my thoughts!


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 22, 2016)

One more...Mr. Donut guard, an unfortunate accident that this time either kills him or extended disability? No he's all that's wrong with the system.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

We just finished watching Season 4 of OINB.  The finale really left you hanging!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 12, 2016)

This season I dunno...I guess it's too many bad guys...I mean when you could just concentrate on Vee for instance. But when they get so evil that Mr. Donut seems like a nice guy...Something else to keep in mind with that ending. The MCC hack is still in the restroom and probably armed. But this season just made me sad.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 12, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> This season I dunno...I guess it's too many bad guys...I mean when you could just concentrate on Vee for instance. But when they get so evil that Mr. Donut seems like a nice guy...Something else to keep in mind with that ending. The MCC hack is still in the restroom and probably armed. But this season just made me sad.



There were too many really, really bad guys.  And Piper annoyed me more than usual.  But overall I liked it, except I hated that they killed off a great character.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 26, 2016)

My daughter has suggested we re-watch the last season. I love the club scene. The Tunnel in NYC used to be like that except even louder. But it's a character they really give a major backstory to. We watched that again and I actually teared up. I'll be waiting for the next installment but I hope they get a more upbeat director...branding, crack smoking, and being forced to eat baby mice...just over the top misery.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2016)

I watched the entire series and loved it Leslie!!  Then I watched Shameless, have you seen that?  It's another good one.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 26, 2016)

I have to look that up. Thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2016)

Watched a couple of minutes of the pilot and didn't want to continue. Coincidentally someone posted a picture of one of the actresses side by side with a picture of my then 12 year old granddaughter who's big for her age. They look so much alike!


----------



## bluebreezes (Dec 8, 2016)

I watched a couple of seasons but then got bored with it and annoyed with the characters.


----------

